# Diesel - nearly 2 years old!



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Here is a video for my baby boy who is 2 on Monday!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a cutie. Have a great weekend Diesel looking forward to your big day on Monday. An early happy birthday handsome boy.


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday Diesel! What a cute puppy you were, and what a handsome boy you are!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Awww look at his puppy ears, I love GSD puppy ears, Happy birthday Beautiful boy


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Diesel was a cute puppy and a stunning big boy. Almost Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I LOVE that Diesel :heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

What a handsome boy, Happy Birthday Diesel on Monday.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Diesel is very handsome. He looks so much like my Dad's beloved Daisy.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Great video! I love when he is at the stage with one ear up and one down!
HBD, Diesel!!!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

He is so beautiful, I just love him! I hope Gus doesn't find out, or he'll be jealous. Diesel just seems very majestic and regal. Maybe you should get him a crown for his bday


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

That is lovely! He is such a magnificent boy!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday Diesel - you are a pawsome dog.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Happy B-day Diesel!You are stunning!!!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

happy birthday!

i love the "teen" photos


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I have his presents ready and am going to make him a cake soon!


----------



## amanda93 (Jun 28, 2008)

Happy Birthday. I just love GSD. Diesel is very handsome.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DIESEL BOY!!!

You are so beautiful!!!

Enjoy your cake and presents!


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday beautiful boy. Have a great day and hope you enjoy that lovely cake. Expect to hear you have been thoroughly spoilt.
PS: Save a piece of cake for Willow!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DIESEL!!! you are ALMOST officially out of puppydom!!!! *


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Awww what a gorgeous little hobo!!! (loved that show btw!!)


----------

